# How to Resize Images



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is an easy way to resize images (if you use Windows XP or greater)

Point your browser to:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

and download the Image Resizer. You'll see it on the right hand side 2/3rd's the way down.

Double-Click the file you downloaded to install.

Usage is easy. Simply *right* click the image you want to resize for posting to Beesource and chose "Resize Pictures". Pick small and it magically does it for you.

Here the link to the applet's page:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, I've been looking for an easier way to resize.
I'll give it a try.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bodo said:


> Here is an easy way to resize images (if you use Windows XP or greater)


Compatibility issues with Vista, I tried.

Photobucket has an option to resize the photos stored there. That way the ones on you computer are still in higher res.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*If you use photobucket*

There is resize option that you can use to reduce any photo that you have on their site. 

It automatically replaces the resized image. If you want to retain the original format you need to "Save A Copy" and resize the copy. 

If you do this, just be sure you post the correct copy. 

I might suggest creating a folder for resized images. Myself, I am keeping the originals locally and resizing eveything on photobucket.

Just learning myself, but will try to help if I can.

Forum rules require that images be 640 X 480 max.

Moderator: Sorry for double posting this, but I thought that it was general information that several other newbees should have.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I am running Vista 64 bit and I use IrfanView to resize my pictures. It is free and works well.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*link to irfanview*

http://www.bestvistadownloads.com/software/t-free-irfanview-download-xphzslna.html


----------

